# Looking to buy, belt, wraps and shoes



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I am after a retailer for a decent weight lifting equipment, there is no one round my way that sells this equipment as far as I'm aware. I live in Lowestoft, near Norwich so if anyone knows of anywhere could they let me know thanks.

If not anyone know of a good online store that I could use?

thanks.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

You'll pick up a belt and wraps relatively cheap at most bodybuilding/fitness stores online, even sports direct. Try ebay and Amazon for price though.

And regarding shoes, what do you class as 'weight lifting shoes?' I train in either a pair of hi-tops or a pair of Nike Fly-Knits if it's leg day or cardio.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

I got my belt and wraps from strengthshop.co.uk. I got their lever belt and it's awesome, takes a bit to wear in tho.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Another vote for strengthshop, my lever belt is good.

My wraps were from Inzer Online.

Squats shoes from Amazon : Adidas Power Perfect II Weightlift Shoes: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Kloob said:


> You'll pick up a belt and wraps relatively cheap at most bodybuilding/fitness stores online, even sports direct. Try ebay and Amazon for price though.
> 
> And regarding shoes, what do you class as 'weight lifting shoes?' I train in either a pair of hi-tops or a pair of Nike Fly-Knits if it's leg day or cardio.


I currently just wear a pair of converse style shoes, but have considered buying a decent pair of hard soled shoes with the slight lift at the heel. I am about to change up my routine to one where I squat every day.

I wouldnt have thought Sports Direct, the one in Lowestoft tends to sell only clothes, football stuff and a few boxing items.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> I currently just wear a pair of converse style shoes, but have considered buying a decent pair of hard soled shoes with the slight lift at the heel. I am about to change up my routine to one where I squat every day.
> 
> I wouldnt have thought Sports Direct, the one in Lowestoft tends to sell only clothes, football stuff and a few boxing items.


Online is your best bet mate. Just google and shop around. You don't need anything fancy, just wraps and a belt to get the job done.

I squat in my Nike's and they are pretty solid. I'm sure a few of the guys on here can give some feedback on other types of shoes they wear to the gym. I don't find it all that important in honesty. If you do opt for nike's, they are expensive (£65+) so i'd opt to try and find a pair from last seasons range in your size online or on ebay and you should be able to pick them up for around £30-£40.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

I just wear converse or atm ive got some adidas that are basically converse style with a hard flat sole. I can't squat right with trainers that have a heal and it makes me even taller which is a pain at 6ft 4 lol.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I squat barefoot. Saves having to spend money on shoes  .


----------

